

Ask HN: SNI SSL Certificates - rdnck76

Where is the best place to pick up an SSL certificate to use with SNI?
======
mooism2
My understanding is that all SSL certificates work with SNI; it's necessary
for the server and client software to support SNI. The awkward squad is
IE+Chrome+Safari on Windows XP.

Please correct me if I'm wrong.

